# [SOLVED] Cannot download EXE. files



## steven0 (Jul 11, 2010)

I can't download exe files. e.g. When I donload, it appears in the firefox "downloads" bar, then appears in thr destination folder. When the download is complete (100%), it disappears, can't find it in any folder - even using the search tool. It also automatically "cancels" the download, and then you refresh it in order for it to download. I can save pics, music, etc.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

Hi Steven,

Have you tried switching the default Download location, for example, to your desktop?
Are you having the same issues with other web browsers?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

Do you get the same results with IE?

Also try downloading in Safemode w/ Networking.


----------



## steven0 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

sorry aciid for the really late reply, yes I've changed the location several times, from a download folder, to folders like my pictures, where I see the file there (as they are downloading) and disappear after it has loaded 100%. Tried IE, says 'Your current security settings do not allow this file to be downloaded', so I assume there's a box somewhere I need to uncheck.


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

I shouldn't see why it would be, but, check to see that the files aren't being turned into hidden files.

To see hidden files, open windows explorer and click organise and then folder settings. Click the view tab then "show hidden files".

Also check your anti-virus software settings to see if it is blocking .exe files

all I can think of


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

No worries at all.

Are you running in any kind of remote environment? Or a restricted environment, like workplace? If so your administrators might have restricted your rights to download files.


----------



## steven0 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

no, i'm in a metropolitan suburb. it's a home computer. I've got 2 comps, an old one with xp, which downloads anything, and this comp (vista) which cant download.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

Alright, so some securitypolicy is restricting you from downloading files.
Is this machine connected to a domain?
(right-click your Computer > Properties > Check if its connected to a WORKGROUP for DOMAIN.)


----------



## steven0 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

workgroup


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

Alright, so try the below guide to reset the security settings to its default:

Open Start-Menu > Type "cmd" > Right-click cmd.exe, Run as administrator.
In the new windows, type/copy:
secedit /configure /cfg %windir%\inf\defltbase.inf /db defltbase.sdb /verbose

When its done (might take a while), reboot your machine and then try again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

If 3rd party firewall installed - remove it.

http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## steven0 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

JCG: Which link do I download? I'm running only "Microsoft Security Essentials" - removed Norton a while ago in add/Remove.

aciid: copied and pasted, took a while to load, rebooted but still doesn't work.


----------



## steven0 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

greenlightpc: yeah did that hidden files thing, files don't show up either. Trying to download skype at the moment (binary file), doesn't work.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

I dont' see this already covered; but have you tried disablign the antivirus/firewall?

Have you tried booting into Safemode with networking, and see if the problem persists? (Hold F8 during startup)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

Hi, try the suggestions listed here:-
Unable to save or download files - MozillaZine Knowledge Base


----------



## steven0 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

Hi guys, thanks all for your time, I simply went into IE > Tools > Security and then pulled the security setting down to medium. Again thanks guys for your help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Cannot download EXE. files*

Glad to hear EXEs downloading again.

Thank you for posting back w/ your solution.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

So everyone who posted tried to overcomplicate the issue? lol


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Appears so - and from all over the world! *☺*


----------

